# What would be the closest TS to Asheville NC?



## Giselherr

I'd like to go to the Asheville NC area to look for relocation property & I'd prefer to stay in a timeshare rather than a motel if possible.  I've searched thru earlier posts and have only found a ref to Gatlinburg, which seems a bit far to me.  Is there anything closer?


----------



## mecllap

The II book lists Vacation Club Villas (ASH) here in Asheville, which has a couple of reviews on TUG.  It is next to the former Holiday Inn Sunspree that is now something like a Crowne Plaza.  There's also a listing for Lake Lure and Maggie Valley, which are closer than Gatlinburg.  There are a lot of nice B&B's here also, (but I've never stayed in any, since I live here).


----------



## Deb from NC

Chetola in Blowing Rock is about 1.5 hours away. It's a really
nice resort-trades through II , I think.
But if you want to treat yourself, stay at the Grove Park Inn in Asheville.
It is wonderful! 
Deb from NC


----------



## Flo

We traded through RCI and have a week in Ashville in July at the Crowne Plaza.


----------



## JUDIE25

Foxrun, etc. in Lake Lure is only about 40 min away by Interstate.  You would normally find info about Lake Lure in the US-Eastern section of this BBS.


----------



## EAM

In RCI, Peppertree Vacation Villas is in Asheville.   Timeshares at Lake Lure include Fairfield Mountains, Fairways of the Mountains, and Foxrun Townshouses.  There's also a Peppertree at Maggie Valley.   And there is Alpine Village at  Burnsville.  

Farther away there are the timeshares at Beech Mtn., Sugar Mtn., etc. to the north and in the Cashiers/Sapphire Valley in the south.


----------

